# Had the afternoon off yesterday and.....



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Decided to potter about round some garages and just make sure I'm doing the right thing with the M3.

Test drove a new Jaguar XKR for an hour.

What a great looking car, apart from the headlights, which are a little Hyundai, this is one of the best looking cars on the road. This one was a dark blue with cream leather and a grey/blue extended leather. One on the showroom stand, which was offered to me for Â£66,000, is dark metallic grey with cream leather and extended black leather and looks even nicer.

Sitting in the car is a real pleasure to the senses. Fantastic seats, quality material everywhere, a nice 'sit in' feeling rather than 'sit on';just a great place tobe all round. Back seats are smaller than the TT though so this is a strict 3 seater at best and even then 2 adults and 1 child I would say.










XKR's are all automatic, not my preference, but it seems to work in the Jaguar. It is more of a GT than an out and out sports car. Having said that I took the car down the M606 and M62 at speed (110Mph) and it cruised great but then I came off the motorway at Brighouse and headed over some country roads back to the dealers and the car handles very well on the twisties and gives great confidence (120mph on a long connecting B road between Brighouse and Cleckheaton all dealt with in a leisurely and efficient manner).

On a 1 hour test drive I had 2 people shout 'Nice car m8' which I embarrasingly accepted (knowing it wasnt my car) so obviously its not just me that thinks it looks nice.

This is a stunning, quick car that cruises beautifully and handles well. Is it for me? No, im 37 and I still have a hooligan inside me that suits the M3. The Jag is just a little too refined and a little to grown up for me just yet, maybe after the M3 when I hit 40.

Not to mention the Â£11K price difference which, when wifey is looking at houses, cant be ignored.

Oh I should mention that this was one of the most enjoyable and professional dealer experiences Ihave ever had. The Sales guy at Jaguar was spot on, knowledgeable, friendly and professional throughout and they even introduce you to a second sales guy in case you pop in or ring and the first one is busy or absent. Excellent.

The Jag in the showroom may have influenced my choice of colours for the M3. Dark grey and cream looked really classy.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Agree with you on the looks of the XKR. I occasionally see a blue one round where I live and it really is a fantastic looking car. That V8 sounds very nice too.

Its probably going to be a great buy once the inevitable depreciation has taken its toll.

Like you, Leg, I'm still many years off Jaguar ownership age.  :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Beautiful cars that sound just right.

There is a forum member here who owned two XKR's together (amongst other nice cars) In view of the recent who's bullshit*ng thread, no names. However, I'm sure he won't mind me posting a pic or two.

One black/cream roadster and black and black coupe...the coupe was shipped off to Slough for a little fettling, as if it needed it! Lightweight flywheel, bigger brakes, exhaust, larger supercharger, exhaust and a remap. 
Sadly I never saw it after the mods - must have been awesome.
It's now gone a 997TT has taken its place and is kept company by the XKR roadster

Just for Leg so he know's that dk grey/cream goes together :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

That is nice, the one at the dealer was a lighter bluey sort of grey. Im done with black/dark cars, just started cleaning mine this morning, did the interior, did the wheels and zorst and stopped as it is far too sunny and hot to be doing black. Back to it tonight.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> There is a forum member here who owned two XKR's together (amongst other nice cars) In view of the recent who's bullshit*ng thread, no names.


Two!!??! No way, he must have borrowed one from someone else :roll:

Anyway, back in reality - nice pics Dave. Leg - it's a nice car but not a patch on the M3 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Bit O/T but any news on when the demo cars will be available for viewing/thrashing? IIRC you said Leeds were getting a white one in?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I do like the look of the XKRs, but when I drove one I just found it dull (then again I found the AMV8 dull too!) For 66K there is an italian alternative...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Leg said:


> Oh I should mention that this was one of the most enjoyable and professional dealer experiences Ihave ever had. The Sales guy at Jaguar was spot on, knowledgeable, friendly and professional throughout and they even introduce you to a second sales guy in case you pop in or ring and the first one is busy or absent. Excellent.


This was one of the reasons I got my Jag. After the almost total disinterest of the salesman at Crawley Audi the professionalism and friendly attitude of the salesman at our Jaguar dealer was like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It is a fine looking car. But then so is the AMV8. And sharing the same designer gives us a clue why.

Maybe the AMV8 should be canned to help the XK sales effort. :idea:

But it is still a car poles part from a Munich M car. Different horse, different course.

What you should do is buy the M3 and the Jag. 
:wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > There is a forum member here who owned two XKR's together (amongst other nice cars) In view of the recent who's bullshit*ng thread, no names.
> ...


Sorry, I seem to have missed a load of posts somehow. September m8, they even threatened a track day for those with deposits down but Ill believe it when I see it.



garyc said:


> What you should do is buy the M3 and the Jag.
> :wink:


Ha, I wish, since we decided to stay here and not go to Canada cos of the business ive been presented with a shopping list including new house and private schools. She's on one and my wallet has run for the hills.

I may keep the TT though, Ill see when the time comes but bearing in mind the mods, it seems a shame to sell it for whatever it will be worth next year and it will be handy to keep the M3 mileage down.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Get the M3. White red leather. Go on


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


So all the "Britain is shit, I can't wait to get out of this dump" posts... they're going to stop, now, are they? :roll: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> It is a fine looking car. But then so is the AMV8. And sharing the same designer gives us a clue why.
> 
> Maybe the AMV8 should be canned to help the XK sales effort. :idea:


I can just see Dave Richards phoning Ford to say he is going to stop making the AMV8 so they can sell more XKs :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ian Callum designed the XK and Marek Reichman designed the AMV8.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Nope, Britain is still shit at the moment in many ways. There are regular threads highlighting issues on here. I love being British and am very proud of it but no one can deny that the people who run the country have made a complete arse of it in many respects in recent years. Im staying cos of the opportunity that came my way in late 06 which means I can avoid many of the things that I dont like about the country now. 

I shall continue to complain how current politicians etc do their level best to ruin this great country and do things which I think are totally unfair. My current pet hate whilst house hunting is bl00dy stamp duty, I mean FFS!

As for the Jag, im not old enough, I prefer the aggression of the M3 for now.


----------

